# Programm auf handy installieren



## Gastanfänger (20. Okt 2005)

Hallo

Ich habe jetzt das Programm erstellt und auch (mit Eclipse) über File->Export->JarFile

so eine *.jar datei erstellt. Sie befindet sich nun auf dem Desktop. Wie krieg ich die jetzt auf mein Handy (Nokia 9210 Communicator, mitgegebene software von nokia ist PC Suite). Datenkabel ist vorhanden. Kann mir jemand helfen?

//Edit Thema nach J2ME verschoben by pogo


----------



## pogo (20. Okt 2005)

irgendwo in der PC Suite muss es Anwendung installieren geben - oben im Menü. das musst du benutzen. der rest erklärt sich dann von selbst


----------



## gastanfänger (20. Okt 2005)

das hab ich auch schon versucht... aber der verlangt dann eine *.sis datei. Keine ahnung was das ist...

Hilfe...


----------



## Jockel (20. Okt 2005)

Auf dem Nokia 9210 Communicator läuft Symbian. SIS ist das nativen Format für Symbian Applikationen. Und bei Symbian hört mein Wissen auf...
Aber vielleicht hilft das ja weiter: http://discussion.forum.nokia.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29180
Ansonsten mal dort im Nokia-Forum etwas suchen, da findest du sicherlich deine Antwort.


----------

